# ROCKS+WATER=AHHHH!!! Help!!!



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Ok so I am a very cautious guy and i bleached my rocks for 2 hours, then i let them sit in the sun for 3 days, then i let them sit in declorinater for 6 hours. Now I put them in my tank and 20~ hours later the tank is CLOUDY!!! The reason i have the rocks is so my FUTURE apisto's have a place to, well u know, MAKE LOVE! :lol: 

1. Why is the tank cloudy?
2. Can i make it uncloudy?
3. Will time fix it?
4. Should i remove the rocks?


----------



## Haphazardous (Jun 14, 2011)

is this a new tank set up?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Haphazardous said:


> is this a new tank set up?


NO, the tanks has been up for 1 week and is cycling. I put the rocks in yesterday, 6/17/2011, and today i found it CLOUDY!


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it is related to your cycling and adding the rocks was just a coincidence.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

allierw said:


> I think it is related to your cycling and adding the rocks was just a coincidence.


Well the tank was crystal clear be4 i put the rocks in.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Patience is a key element here. Wait a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One week is still a very new tank. There may be some things that could come from the rocks but since you did soak them for a couple hours that does away with most questions. Most fungus, bacteria and such will die in a couple hours. Longer like overnight would have been better so that it could have eaten through any hard shelled stuff but a few hours will do in most cases. Drying for three days may have been way long but no problem. The cloudy is most likely just part of the new tank thing. If you are doing a cycle, it is not really important at all and will likely clear before you are ready for fish. Adding ammonia and doing the fishless cycle? I would just continue as the rocks will be fine. Just need some more time to cycle.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Ok so i will wait but does anyone know what caused it?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you have substrate in the tank? Perhaps when you rearranged your rocks (when you placed them in the tank), you stirred up the substrate.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> Do you have substrate in the tank? Perhaps when you rearranged your rocks, you stirred the substrate.


I have PFS aka Pool Filter Sand and it did get stirred up put not enough IMO to make it cloudy.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I have PFS aka Pool Filter Sand and it did get stirred up put not enough IMO to make it cloudy.


But...the water is cloudy and PFS could do it. What kind of rocks did you put in your tank?
Are you running lights in the tank? What color is the haze?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I have PFS aka Pool Filter Sand and it did get stirred up put not enough IMO to make it cloudy.
> ...


I am not sure what type they are. UH OH! The person said that they use that rock in KOI ponds, so i though it would be safe.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

No, no, you misunderstood. You don't have to worry about the rocks, LOL! I was thinking if they were sandstone, then the silt could have been the culprit. 
But seriously, I'm sure the rocks are fine. Again, I'm going to go with my gut instinct that the PFS was responsible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or you could have a bacteria bloom. Do you have an ammonia reading?


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

allierw said:


> I think it is related to your cycling and adding the rocks was just a coincidence.


+1 on this, if the rocks were in a koi pond, should be safe for your fish also. I'm sure this is just coincidence, and your tank is just going thru the normal cycling process.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There are all sorts of funny things that can happen as a new tank is set up. Whether it is algae, bacteria, or whatever, it is not uncommon. May be due to some item in the sand like dust. Some small chemical in the sand or the rocks but since you did treat the rocks, they are unlikely suspects. Little buggers we can't normally see are all around and when we set up a new tank, it may be a prefect place for them for a time. Usually goes away pretty quick when the place is no longer perfect for them.


----------



## theconverted (Jan 21, 2010)

gotta boil the rocks dude.. if that's what caused your cloudiness.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

theconverted said:


> gotta boil the rocks dude.. if that's what caused your cloudiness.


I don't want to kill myself!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Also thanks everyone. The tanks is already almost cleared up!  To your question YES i do have an AMMONIA reading.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The ammonia reading is the source of your cloudiness. The bacteria bloomed because all that yummy ammonia was available to eat. Now they are finding a nice place in your filter media to settle in and enjoy the banquet (instead of floating free in the water for the initial feeding frenzy).


----------

